
NYC landlord obliterated dozens of graffiti murals – owes artists $6.75M - jnordwick
https://www.washingtonpost.com/amphtml/news/morning-mix/wp/2018/02/13/a-landlord-obliterated-dozens-of-graffiti-murals-now-he-owes-the-artists-6-7-million/
======
joeblow9999
Insanity

~~~
jnordwick
I actually a little sad this didn't make it to the font page or at least get a
little more exposure. The story and legal precedent are very interesting.

